# Hunt @ Matlabas



## MR X (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi all , thought I'll share some pics for my trip to Matlabas Game Hunters . Enjoy!!!


----------



## Bayfield (Mar 23, 2008)

Baie geluk! Nice pictures! How many days was the hunt?


----------



## MR X (Apr 13, 2008)

5 Days , 8 animals taken , 3 new models .


----------



## Bayfield (Mar 23, 2008)

MR X said:


> 3 new models .


Sorry, but are you talking about species, or blondes??:wink:


----------



## AK145 (Nov 9, 2007)

Bayfield said:


> Sorry, but are you talking about species, or blondes??:wink:


No kidding!....what kind of place was this? I don't remember "models" on my last trophy fee price list! :tongue:

Nice pics!


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Well done Mike,

Looks like you had a great hunt.

Congrats,


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi Mike

Congrats and I dig the photo of the Impala!


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Congrats - fine trophies - nice pics :darkbeer::tongue:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Glad to hear you enjoyed your hunt with Flippie.
They have some great animals on that ranch.:wink:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Mike,

Congrats to this fine success, seems you had a good time in S.A.


----------



## No Mercy (Feb 12, 2005)

Congrats on some great trophies-I hunted with Flippie and Willem in 2004 and you can't find a better place to hunt. Great guys!


----------

